# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية بسهولة بطريقة bbc

## حرايرالماضى

أصدقائى الاحباب

السلام عليكم،، إغتنم الفرصة واستثمر وقتك 
إنى مسرور جدا لعثورى على موقع عالمى لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية يحتوى على مواد علمية قيمة ومرحة ،،
اقدم لكم كورس كامل لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 
وهو عبارة عن 60 درس اساسية لتعلم اللغة الأنجليزية


ويتكون من :
60 درس لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بالفيديو
60 درس لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بالصوت
60 درس مكتوبة لتعليم اللغة الأنجليزية


الكورس عبارة عن تعليم اللغة الانجليزية بسهولة ويسر عن طريق اللغة الانجليزية نفسها


الشرح موضح ومبسط بكثير من الطرق باللغة الانجليزية نفسها


  يوجد ترجمة عربية حتى يكون ثبات المعلومة اكبر بدون عناء وبطريقه سهلة جدا من هنا 



English conversation Lessons Lesson b4 third part R English Pronunciation Online



ولا تنسو الدعاء والردود

----------


## وردة الشتا

يسلمو  وجزاك الله تعالى  خيرا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور  :Bl (18):

----------


## عبد الأحد

سكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## نسمة هندسية

شكرا كتير على الموضوع الرائع

----------

